# Northern VT???



## AugustWest (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm goin up to VT for the winter and I'm wonderin which Mt. will best suit my needs. First on the list of needs is sick backcountry (I dont mind a bit of hiking to get there either). Second is they need to put a lot of hrs into snowmaking so i can pay my rent. An added bonus would be a Boarder-x course/trail. 

Any suggestions??


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

I second this


----------



## Telosin (May 12, 2010)

Even though I've never been to Jay, I third it. 

I've heard only great things about it, and I'm so stoked to go there for the first time this winter.


----------



## AugustWest (Oct 5, 2010)

well i guess i'm hoping for Jay then (unfortunately human res at the mt has not been very helpful). 
Only place I've had a call back for so far is Stowe, Any thoughts on on that?


----------



## VTRDR (Oct 15, 2009)

Stowe is a top notch resort as well. They have ALOT to offer.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

conditions conditions conditions


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

mpdsnowman said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


QFT.
Plus they got a foot of snow this weekend!


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

mpdsnowman said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


yep. no brainer. but forget about snowmaking. jay gets 500 inches a year of the natural stuff


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Jay peak is like another world. I couldn't believe how much snow there was the first time I made it up there. 18 inches of fresh pow in one day...now we make it an annual trip.


----------



## bassholic (Dec 22, 2009)

The trip last year was great. Snow over night and flurries in the morning dropping fresh pow on the mountain!


----------



## AugustWest (Oct 5, 2010)

*bumpin chairs for $8.25*

Well I went with your suggestion (not to mention its the only mt. that called back) and love the scene at Jay. unfortunately this happened to me last weekend


----------



## havocRider (Nov 25, 2010)

AugustWest said:


> Well I went with your suggestion (not to mention its the only mt. that called back) and love the scene at Jay. unfortunately this happened to me last weekend, Oh well there's always next season.


ouch what happened?


----------



## AugustWest (Oct 5, 2010)

*watch out for that tree*

Nosed in in the trees and took a birch to the side of my thigh. I felt the knee joint slide out and then back in.
On the up side though, what used to be my bad knee is now the good one.


----------

